# Need an AC man



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

anyone can pm me or call 850-232-8737... prefer a call! Don't get on here much! THANKS!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Edit.. Nevermind.. Sorry


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

You mean to tell me that NO ONE on here knows a good "trustworthy" AC man?????? Unbelievable! :moon


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Both Southern Breeze and Gulf Technicalin Gulf Breeze do good work!!! I don't know their territory or where your located, but give them a shout and ask! 
What is it you need done? Something not running, repairs, new system.....?


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Got one! Thanks ALL!!


----------



## martinsconstruction (May 27, 2009)

brian alverez aztec heating and air324-6319


----------



## pokerman (Jun 4, 2009)

Call Kirk over at Water's Heating & Air, 941-2307. Good guy and does great work.

Good Luck!


----------

